# High Acid, High Tannin, Heat loving Varieties?



## Masbustelo (Dec 13, 2015)

Does any one have suggestions regarding high acid, high tannins and also heat loving varieties? For making red wines. Is there one variety with these three characteristics?


----------



## garymc (Dec 18, 2015)

Go back to your profile and where it asks about your location or agricultural zone, make an entry. See over to the left on my post where it mentions that? You will be more likely to get answers if people don't have to ask you questions.


----------



## marquettematt (Dec 24, 2015)

Tannat might be your varietal.


----------



## Masbustelo (Dec 25, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could get some vine cuttings of the Tannat?


----------



## salcoco (Dec 26, 2015)

go to Double A nurseries in New York. they may have some suggestions. I would think your winter temps may preclude growing vinifera and a hybrid may be required. I would modify your wish list and get a grape for your growing area and with good grape skin color. acid and tannin are additions to any wine making effort. What comes to mind is Norton. It has good disease resistance as well as good growing habits. it can have high acid and give good color. Tannin may be needed prefermentation and post fermentation. Norton is a American grape and should grow well in your location. I guess I went full circle but as I was making my recommendation Norton was the obvious choice. good luck.


----------



## Masbustelo (Dec 26, 2015)

Salcoco The climate That I am desiring to experiment with consists of the following. Six months of approximately 6 inches of rain, six months of no to very little rain. Acidic high aluminum soils. Mean temperature of 82 degrees. I've read that this type of climate tends to produce grapes devoid of acid and tannins. So I'm looking for a variety that can take the heat, rain, dryness, that perhaps in its natural home is highly acidic and high tannin.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 27, 2015)

are there any wineries in the area that can help identify what you need?


----------



## Masbustelo (Dec 27, 2015)

None, in the entire nation.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 28, 2015)

I am confused I thought you were in Illinois?


----------



## Masbustelo (Dec 28, 2015)

Salcoco I'm Bi-national.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 28, 2015)

I found this article about wine production in Venezuela:
http://www.panamericanworld.com/en/article/wine-venezuela-best-kept-secret

From that article - "Of all the strains that have been tested in the country those better adapted are chenin blanc and sauvignon blanc for whites and syrah, tempranillo and petit verdot for reds."

"Geographical conditions ideal for the wine industry are located to the west. With deep soils of sandy texture, rich in calcium and magnesium and provided with good drainage, Altagracia, located just minutes from the town of Carora, is among the best grounds in the country for growing grapes, followed by small vineyards in Tarabana (15 hectares) and Tocuyo (40 hectares ), also in Lara state, worked by the Universidad Centroccidental Lisandro Alvarado’s Institute of Grape for research and local commerce , and a center of wine development in Mara, Zulia state, where Corpovica also develops wines, grape juices and mineral water at small scale."

And most interesting to me - "For Bodegas Pomar two harvests are possible in the months of February-March and August-September."


Hopefully some of that helps. I don't know very much about growing grapes.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 28, 2015)

Interesting enough I was researching the same article and was ready to make a recommendation that you contact the research center referred to in the article and they should be glad to help you select a variety and source for you.
Possibly Syrah may be the grape of choice but they should have a better recommendation.


----------



## Masbustelo (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the link, guys.


----------

